# FS: DISCOUNTED:Driftwood & FW equipment



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey folks, more of my garage cleaning:

Black 6g Fluval Edge SOLD

2 Green Machine UV sterilizers. Used them both to start up my 135 gal African setup 2 years ago. Pump still works but needs new bulbs.

24 W model for $30
9 W model for $10

BUY BOTH FOR $30









2 driftwoods we got but never seen a drop of water:

Large 30" long root Stump for $75 NOW $50















Medium 18" high driftwood mounted upright on slate tile SOLD












.

Thanks for helping me with the cleanup.:lol:|


----------



## giraffe (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Moloto,

How much do you reckon a 91 replacement bulb is? I'd be interested in the sand and the UV sterilizer.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's what Petland is selling theirs for?

Search results for: 'Green machine'


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, Fluval Edge added


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Another bump TTT.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump bump!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

New Years bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Daily bump TTT.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Just discounted all the prices. I need this out of the garage.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

do you have a picture of the tank?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I will post pics later this afternoon.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Daily post. TTT.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd be all over that Edge if I were closer!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Might be interested in the sand. Is that $25 per bag? It wouldn't be for me so I'll get back to you if they want it.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Might be interested in the sand. Is that $25 per bag? It wouldn't be for me so I'll get back to you if they want it.


$25 for both bags of sand


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

is it fluval edge with or halogen?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Fluval Edge SOLD.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still available


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Daily Bump TTT.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------

